# Texas Vizsla Training



## DPGlastron (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a 11 month old Vizsla that I am looking to send to gundog training ASAP. I cam across Miller Creek Kennels and spoke to the trainer Michael Thuman. I was very please with what we discussed and set up to go see them next Sat 4/20. I received a phone call today that Michael was no longer there and that their new trainer was Scott Miles. I am little worried about taking my dog somewhere that cant keep trainers. Does anyone know about Miller Creek Kennels in Somerville TX? Or either of the trainers mentioned? Does anyone else recommend a Vizsla hunting trainer in Texas?

Thanks,

Dustin P


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Why don't you contact Lin Kozlowski at Everedi Vizslas. Her email is [email protected]


----------



## DPGlastron (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you! I will check with them.

Thanks


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Lin is in Missouri, not in Texas.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

You're right, Lin is in MO. I was thinking that a friend in Austin has a dog with her right now. <slap my forehead> d'oh!!

At least she isn't a lab trainer. ;-)


----------



## DPGlastron (Aug 23, 2012)

Haha. Thanks! I may still look in to it anyway. I am not opposed to going outside of Texas if it is a good reputable trainer!

Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dave Egger with Rio Concho is in Texas


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought Miller Creek trained and bred Labs.
What kind of hunt training were you looking for?


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Well if you are going outside of texas, maurice lindley or dave jones would be my recommendations.... Mo is in South Carolina, jonesy is in Kentucky.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

If you are not opposed to looking outside of Texas, I know Tucker, Bailey, and RT would recommend Ken, at Willowynd Ranch, in California. :

RT


----------

